# Win User auslesen



## Gogol (9. Jul 2004)

Wie kann ich den Usernamen des auf dem System eingeloggten Users auslesen (in Applets) ?

Geht das ?
Dürfte doch eigentlich trotz Sandbox erlaubt sein, oder ?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (9. Jul 2004)

Nein, das ist Applets nicht erlaubt:

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/applet/practical/properties.html


----------



## Gogol (9. Jul 2004)

Danke.

Schade.
Werden Serverseitig beim Aufruf der .html bzw. Abruf der Applets eigentlich Informationen bzgl. des "Kunden" gespeichert, die ich auslesen und evtl. dann dem Applet übergeben könnte ?


----------

